# My new boy... Zee!!!!



## Tessa T (Aug 6, 2010)

WOW, gorgeous boy! LOVE his face markings!  Congrats.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

You look so cute together! I think your horse is as happy to be with you as you are with him. Best of luck to the both of you!


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

LOL! Thank you! He's been at my barn for five years, with his previous owner's two other horses. Nobody ever paid much attention to him and he was the type to stand in the corner of his stall. Now that I'm spoiling him, he demands EVERYONE's attention, and his entire personality has changed. Even his massuse was shocked by his physical and mental change!


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

He's a pretty boy! And I love that white spot that randomly goes over his eye.


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

omg he is soo pretty. I want him ...i like the blue on him


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

I always think it looks like someone spilled white out on his head!! There's no mistaking him when he's out in the pasture...


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow those facial markings are crazy! He is so so pretty, I love his name, and his build.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow, what a looker! I just adore the way he's built.
Love that unique blaze of his too. I bet he stands out easily!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, very handsome! Congrats! =)
His facial marking kind of looks like a silhouette of a cartoon girl with a ponytail, do y'all see that? lol


----------



## mmpgrumpy (Jul 30, 2010)

He's adorable! I LOVE his face. How tall is he?


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

He's 16.3 3/4 (just a little under 17h). When I first started riding him, he was almost as wide as he is tall! ha ha! He's lost a little weight since then...


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

His face markings are awesome! What a cute guy!


----------



## taylorswift13 (Oct 18, 2010)

AWE! He's so cute!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Guess I'm the only one who saw a girl in there...lol


----------



## newhorkat (Oct 4, 2010)

He's adorable, and it's awesome to him so loved! 

Congrats!


----------



## roljess (Oct 19, 2007)

what a cute face! and that farm looks gorgeous too!


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

If he's not in the barn he's not in New York.. Nope, Nu Uh...  Just Kidding of course  He's a very, very beautiful boy  and i love his face markings  I bet the both of you are going to make a great team.


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

He's gorgeous! You look great together. Have to agree his blaze is extraordinary!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

Thank you everyone! He's so cute I can't help but try to cuddle with him ALL the time. He gets a little annoyed sometimes, but TOO BAD!


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah he'll get over it , he just doesn't want to admit he loves the attention! ;-)


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

He actually loves it most of the time. He's happiest when I stop by at night for a surprise visit with treats and rub his head for 20 minutes. He'll stand there all day with his face buried in my jacket as long as I massage his face and rub between his ears. When he gets sleepy and goes back to his nap spot, I'll wrap my arms around his neck and just pet him til he shuts his eyes. My sweet old man... He's thrilled to have the attention!!


----------



## alexis94 (Jul 25, 2010)

his face marking are amazing


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Zimpatico said:


> He actually loves it most of the time. He's happiest when I stop by at night for a surprise visit with treats and rub his head for 20 minutes. He'll stand there all day with his face buried in my jacket as long as I massage his face and rub between his ears. When he gets sleepy and goes back to his nap spot, I'll wrap my arms around his neck and just pet him til he shuts his eyes. My sweet old man... He's thrilled to have the attention!!


That's cute! I do that with My mare as well. She fell asleep on my shoulder a couple of times.


----------



## Katlaynae (Nov 8, 2010)

He's Adorable . Love His Markings , And He Has A Gorgeous Tone Of Chestnut


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

Here's a short little video of him just being cute...





http://www.youtube.com/user/sonnysfirststar?feature=mhum#p/a/u/0/FBpupuweN9A


----------

